# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng chay Chân Như

## tal0vetra

*

Giờ mở cửa từ 7h-21h*

-Nhà hàng có phục vụ điểm tâm sáng như bún riêu chay, phở chay, bún huế chay, bún mắm chay, bún chả cá chay, bún thịt nướng chay, bún chả giò chay, hủ tíu chay, mỳ quảng chay, và còn nhiều món khác.

-Các món cơm chay, cơm văn phòng từ 20.000vnđ/suất → 40.000vnđ/suất, giao hàng tận nơi.

-Nhận đặt cỗ chay, tiệc cưới, sinh nhật, họp nhóm.

-Nhà hàng phục vụ hơn 50 món Âu Á theo menu từ 30.000vnđ/món → 50.000vnđ/món

-Các loại lẩu như: lẩu thái chay, lẩu nấm, lẩu thập cẩm, lẩu mắm chay, lẩu thiên đàng, lẩu cá thu Phú Quốc chay, và nhiều loại lẩu khác từ 150.000 → 250.000vnđ.

*Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu, nhà hàng sẽ giao hàng tận nơi.*


Đ/c: 173 Nguyễn Đức Cảnh- Lê Chân-Hải Phòng. Đ/T: 0313.630881- 0987.445.296
HÂN HẠNH CHÀO ĐÓN QUÝ KHÁCH !

----------


## tal0vetra

Good day  :Smile:

----------


## sacpin

nghe cái tên nhà hàng lạ quá

----------


## tal0vetra

hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## tal0vetra

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tal0vetra

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tal0vetra

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tal0vetra

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  ppp

----------


## tal0vetra

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppppppppp

----------


## tal0vetra

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppphayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyyyyyyy

----------


## tal0vetra

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## tal0vetra

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## AnChay.Com.Vn

Nhà hàng Chay Hoa Đăng
         2/2         
2 hình
    7013 lượt xem | 8 lời bình | 0 sưu tầm
38 Huỳnh Khương Ninh, Quận 1 - Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại:
Fax:
Email:
Website:

----------


## AnChay.Com.Vn

Ăn chay đang là một xu hướng của thời đại. Người ta có thể ăn chay vì tâm linh, vì không muốn sát sanh, vì sức khỏe, hay chỉ đơn giản là một cách để thay đổi khẩu vị trong ăn uống. Có người lại ăn chay vì hướng đến vấn đề xa hơn, như lo ngại dịch bệnh từ động vật, hoặc vì muốn bảo vệ môi trường…


Nhưng ăn chay không có nghĩa là kiêng khem khổ cực như cách nghĩ xưa nay của một số người. Món chay rất ngon, bổ dưỡng và tinh khiết. Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng ra đời là để khẳng định điều đó, đồng thời cũng là cái tâm của người sáng lập, mong muốn khuyến khích thêm nhiều người đến với việc ăn chay và khơi dậy lòng từ bi của con người đối với những chúng sinh khác. Ngay cả mọi nhân viên của nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng cũng tham gia ăn chay và dần thuyết phục gia đình, bạn bè, những người xung quanh cùng tìm hiểu về dòng ẩm thực chay.
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Ăn chay, với Hoa Đăng là để thưởng thức cả một nghệ thuật ẩm thực, chứ không đơn thuần chỉ tránh thịt cá bằng những món rau xào hay đậu hũ kho đơn điệu. Món chay ở đây rất hấp dẫn cả về trình bày lẫn khẩu vị. Nên từ những người vốn quen ăn mặn, chỉ thỉnh thoảng thử qua món chay, đến những vị trường chay, thuần chay hay ăn chay kỳ đều tìm thấy ở Hoa Đăng món ăn yêu thích và hợp vị. Những đĩa thức ăn được trình bày tỉ mỉ, hài hòa sẽ khiến quý khách không chỉ hài lòng về vị giác mà cả về thị giác.
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Nhưng trên hết là cảm giác thanh nhẹ đầy thanh tịnh khi bước vào Hoa Đăng. Được thiết kế trang nhã, sang trọng nhưng vẫn rất ấm cúng, Hoa Đăng giúp quý khách luôn cảm thấy thoải mái và nhẹ nhàng, nên buổi thưởng chay càng thêm trọn vẹn.
Cái tâm của Hoa Đăng còn thể hiện ở chỗ, nha hang chay Hoa Đăng chỉ sử dụng những nguyên liệu tươi và sạch, không chế biến thức ăn bằng trứng, bột ngọt, phẩm màu hay những sản phẩm hoặc vật liệu có thành phần động vật. Món ăn ở Hoa Đăng là sự kết hợp các loại rau, củ, đậu, mì căn, đậu hủ có hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao và bảo đảm an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm. Hơn nữa, với mong muốn góp một phần nhỏ vào việc hạn chế tình trạng phá hủy môi trường, nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng hiện chỉ dùng những loại hộp chứa thức ăn và bao xốp tự hủy.
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Từ những chi tiết nhỏ, từ sự chăm chút đến từng đĩa thức ăn hay từng cái hộp để khách mang về, Hoa Đăng đang cố gắng góp phần mình trong việc hạn chế nạn hâm nóng toàn cầu vốn đã rất khẩn trương. Vì sức khỏe cộng đồng, vì thế hệ mai sau, vì những ý nghĩa cao quý khác và nhất là vì lòng từ bi, nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng rất mong mọi người: “HÃY ĂN CHAY, SỐNG XANH, CỨU TINH CẦU!”
Hình ảnh một số món ăn của Hoa Đăng
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Đậu hũ chiên xả
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Gỏi Hoa Đăng
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Mì căn ống khịa
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Sandwich cheese
[SG] Nhà hàng chay Hoa Đăng
Súp bí vàng
Đến đây mình thích ăn món Phở Hoa Đăng nhất nè!^_

----------


## e63

ông chủ đặt cái tên khó nhớ quá

----------

